# So-calledly male F.A. talks**ting about women who have gotten fatter



## John Smith (May 4, 2017)

Have you ever noticed or experimented yourself such bigotreous comments from the part of some Fat Admirers? 

https://youtu.be/OGAu_DeKckI


----------



## Tracii (May 4, 2017)

Bigotreous? I don't think is an actual word in the English language.

The question would be hard to answer because it makes no sense.


----------



## TwoSwords (May 5, 2017)

John Smith said:


> Have you ever noticed or experimented yourself such bigotreous comments from the part of some Fat Admirers?
> 
> https://youtu.be/OGAu_DeKckI



I really wish I had any idea what this sequence of words was intended to ask me.

Are you suggesting male FAs have made remarks in a way that implies bigotry? If so, please explain what you mean by this.

Are you asking if I, being a male FA, have ever noticed the bigotry of others, or tried to act like a bigot myself for a limited timed. The answer will be different, depending on which question, if either, you intended to ask.

Are you asking if I, being a male FA, have ever imagined what it would be like to be the victim of bigotry? If so, what kind of bigotry? Bigotry for what? I've had people treat me with bigotry for several different traits and characteristics that I have, so I need to be sure whether my reply will be relevant.

If you meant one of these things, or another not already named, please provide clarification.


----------



## Amaranthine (May 7, 2017)

To translate: 

I heard a self-proclaimed male FA talking shit about women who have gotten fat. This is off-putting because he was seemingly expressing a hateful or negative attitude towards fat women. 

Has anyone here noticed or experienced FAs speaking badly of fat people? 


-------
To answer: 

Having dated a handful of people aware of the fat acceptance community, I felt comfortable in jokingly/casually teasing them for being fat. It was always acknowledged as mere fun, because it was obviously something I appreciated. 

I've found that I occasionally forget that most people do not have that kind of attitude. If I affectionately tease someone who is more self-conscious about being fat, it might not go over as intended. But it's never malicious. 

I've never spoken to any FAs who have expressed negativity towards fat people. Some people seem to be into hardcore teasing/humiliation, but mostly if their partner is interested in it.


----------



## TwoSwords (May 8, 2017)

Amaranthine said:


> To translate:
> 
> I heard a self-proclaimed male FA talking shit about women who have gotten fat. This is off-putting because he was seemingly expressing a hateful or negative attitude towards fat women.
> 
> Has anyone here noticed or experienced FAs speaking badly of fat people?



Oh. Well, I've heard FAs speaking angrily about fat women, but not *because they got fat.* That's new. Usually, it's because a fat woman did something they didn't like. As for me, a fat woman would need to do something *really nasty* to me to make me mad. However, I'll readily disagree with anyone on a wide range of topics, without being mad at, or hating them for it.


----------



## fuelingfire (May 8, 2017)

Amaranthine said:


> To translate:
> 
> I heard a self-proclaimed male FA talking shit about women who have gotten fat. This is off-putting because he was seemingly expressing a hateful or negative attitude towards fat women.
> 
> ...


 
I think the original post was cleaned up, because I recall thinking it could be taken in a few ways. I am assuming that you translation is correct.

Of the times I am aware of in real life, there are two situations that lead to this. The first is a FA being rejected by a fat woman, gets made about rejection and says something awful. The second is a closeted FA attempting to blend in a bunch of "bros," who are making fat jokes about someone. I am not talking about myself here, for the record. From what I have observed and what different girlfriends have told me.

My girlfriend does know a FA who does give his girlfriend insults if they gain weight. He sound like a crappy person in general. But he gets mad if the women he dates don't stay on the small end of BBW.


----------



## HereticFA (May 12, 2017)

Amaranthine said:


> Having dated a handful of people aware of the fat acceptance community, I felt comfortable in jokingly/casually teasing them for being fat. It was always acknowledged as mere fun, because it was obviously something I appreciated.
> 
> I've found that I occasionally forget that most people do not have that kind of attitude. If I affectionately tease someone who is more self-conscious about being fat, it might not go over as intended. But it's never malicious.


I think it depends on whether they talk about fat acceptance or size acceptance. The size acceptance group seems to see "fat" as a negative. The fat acceptance folks simply see it as an adjective, or even a positive feature. :blush:


----------



## finallyfat (May 13, 2017)

Very funny thread. 

Original post was incoherent folderol- a dropping to be ignored as OP sloughs off, not bothering to respond. 

But thoughtful minds go in to deep contemplation and provide translations looking for some meaning in the manure.

Maybe it was the profound 3 second cartoon attachment that prompted the pandering.

Nah, it was just the word "bigotreous" that triggered the soul-searching.

Kudos to Tracii for calling the post what it was- nonsense.


----------



## HereticFA (May 13, 2017)

finallyfat said:


> Original post was incoherent folderol- a dropping to be ignored as OP sloughs off, not bothering to respond.
> 
> But thoughtful minds go in to deep contemplation and provide translations looking for some meaning in the manure.


With a poster from Canada I suspected it was a question composed originally in French, then translated to English in that amusing structure and phrasing from Google Translate I call Googleish. Regardless of the reason, it appears the poster is not a native English language speaker. And subsequent posters tried to be active "listeners" by focusing on what they thought was confusing their understanding of the OP's post. 

Yet you see a need to stir the "manure" as your participation. Great contribution!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 19, 2017)

finallyfat said:


> Very funny thread.
> 
> Original post was incoherent folderol- a dropping to be ignored as OP sloughs off, not bothering to respond.
> 
> ...




Actually, the transformation of 'bigotry' into 'bigotreous' is quite logical. It's the English language that isn't.

In wanting to refer to to comments that carried bigotry, one not familiar with English might not surmise that 'bigoted comments' would be the correct way to write the adjectival form. 

Change the Y to I or E and add OUS, right? 

While knowing this was not proper English, I was impressed at the process that led to it, and had no difficulty understanding the meaning.

French has approximately one thirds as many words as English. If you think that makes it simpler, you've never tried to set time, date, and alarm on a digital watch that only has one button. 



Could the OP's non-response to the thread maybe have had something to do with the ridicule he met in posting the question?

Perhaps it's due to his having asked a _question_, and he was waiting for answers, as one with manners might do. 

Do I know his motives for not responding? No, and neither do you. 

Do I know your motives for replying? I'm afraid I might.



I apologize for taking this thread further off-topic.


----------



## finallyfat (May 19, 2017)

Freethinker- "Could the OP's non-response to the thread maybe have had something to do with the ridicule he met in posting the question?

Perhaps it's due to his having asked a question, and he was waiting for answers, as one with manners might do."

I posted after 9 days of silence by the OP. He ignored every answer by his respondents for 9 days. That is bad manners, don't question mine for pointing it out.

Pandering is not free thinking.


----------



## Tracii (May 19, 2017)

And so-calledly isn't a word either but I never mentioned that.
I think there may have been alcohol involved in the original post.
If its cold or heartless to tell the truth then I'm guilty.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 19, 2017)

Fair enough.


----------



## Kristal (May 20, 2017)

Tracii said:


> And so-calledly isn't a word either but I never mentioned that.
> I think there may have been alcohol involved in the original post.
> If its cold or heartless to tell the truth then I'm guilty.


I have always found your candor as being quite refreshing. 

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuelingfire (May 20, 2017)

I was assuming a second language or google translate.


----------



## Tracii (May 20, 2017)

If anything is to be gained from this thread I think we can all agree Google translate is a lousy software application if in fact it was used in this case.

Thank you Kristal I appreciate that.


----------

